

GitLab.com has free private repo's with 10 users - sytse
http://blog.gitlab.com/2013/02/27/pricing-for-gitlab-com-announced-10-users-are-free-and-no-change-until-july/

======
sytse
Let me know if you have any feedback on the pricing. I liked the discussions
around <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5212207>

